
Clojure Beyond the Fast Native MKL Back End - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Neanderthal-vs-ND4J-vol3
======
dragandj
Source code:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal/blob/master/exam...](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal/blob/master/examples/benchmarks/src/benchmarks/neanderthal_vs_nd4j.clj)

